# FOB Sharana....



## DA SWO (Oct 7, 2013)

..was turned over to th J-V .

AF Webpage gas a story; funny the lyrics from MY Sharona kept running through my head.
Dunt, Dunt, Dunt Dunt Dunt,

http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...54/last-cargo-mission-out-of-fob-sharana.aspx


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2013)

I hated that FOB.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, SOWT, Sir .... Fuck you, now that song is running through my brain and it won't leave :wall::wall::wall:...  MC5, Iggy and the Stooges, Sex Pistols and other bands  can't erase it...  I hate you today.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow that's crazy. I was there the first time before they even had the flight line.  The second time I was there I was coordinating the air and then helped build the SF compound there( it took a lot of dirt lol) and now all that work is going to the JV as SOWT put it.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 7, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Oh, SOWT, Sir .... Fuck you, now that song is running through my brain and it won't leave :wall::wall::wall:...  MC5, Iggy and the Stooges, Sex Pistols and other bands  can't erase it...  I hate you today.



May I recommend some Oingo Boingo?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> May I recommend some Oingo Boingo?


 
Fuck you, sir.   You better tell everybody else your news, no not that you are reviving the band "Butthole Surfers", the other news.:-"


----------



## policemedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> May I recommend some Oingo Boingo?



He's not ready for Oingo Boingo.  First he has to resolve his Depeche Mode fetish.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2013)

PM just for you...  you fucker.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 7, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Fuck you, sir.   You better tell everybody else your news, no not that you are reviving the band "Butthole Surfers", the other news.:-"



Love you too... you talking about my rank insignia spontaneously undergoing mitosis?

PS Was that last vid for PM or Pardus?  I'm more a fan of this one myself:






(wish I could have seen them live)


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 7, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> Love you too... you talking about my rank insignia spontaneously undergoing mitosis?
> 
> PS Was that last vid for PM or Pardus?  I'm more a fan of this one myself:
> 
> ...


Congrats; 1st Lt, 2nd Award.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> Love you too... you talking about my rank insignia spontaneously undergoing mitosis?
> 
> PS Was that last vid for PM or Pardus?  I'm more a fan of this one myself:
> 
> ...


 

Danny Elfman has really gone back to his classical roots - the movies he's worked on really prove that.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2013)

There are more fucking fucks in this fucking thread than a strip joint. Well fucking done.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 7, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> There are more fucking fucks in this fucking thread than a strip joint. Well fucking done.
> 
> F.M.


 

A truly versatile word...


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2013)

x SF med said:


> A truly versatile word...


 
I fucking agree.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 7, 2013)

Fucking a right it is!!!


----------

